# Engineering Dictionary



## EL CID (Jan 9, 2009)

Any advice on a Civil Engineering Dictionary - I am taking Civil - Transportation in April.

Thanks


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 9, 2009)

I found the CERM by Lindeburg had a thorough enough glossary that I didn't need a dictionary, although others have found bringing one was helpful.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2009)

I used CERM and a basic science and engineering dictionary.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 13, 2009)

I checked out a Civil Engineering Dictionary from the local University of which I am an alumni. I think alumni can check it out for 30 days and general public for 10 days or something. I only used it for one question in the morning that I couldn't find in the CERM. It couldn't hurt to have it but I wouldn't drop $100 on a new book that you'll only used once or twice. Use the index of the CERM and you'll be better off.


----------



## dastuff (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, i just brought in a small dictionary and used the CERM. I figured if they really wanted to get me on the lingo they could definitely find something... I only used the dictionary once but I believe it helped.

I also would not buy a 100$ engineering dictionary to use one time.. It's a bit of overkill if you ask me.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 28, 2009)

EL CID said:


> Any advice on a Civil Engineering Dictionary - I am taking Civil - Transportation in April.
> Thanks


Please search the board... this is a topic that's been asked and answered a few times.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 28, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Please search the board... this is a topic that's been asked and answered a few times.


Because there is so much activity on the board and it's taking up space?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 28, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> Because there is so much activity on the board and it's taking up space?


Because answering the same question over and over makes the veterens of the board not want to answer questions any more.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 29, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> Because there is so much activity on the board and it's taking up space?


Because it's been asked... and more importantly ANSWERED many times. If you think your (and others) answer here is better than all the other answered in all the other threads, then by all means: add the following disclaimer to your posts:



> My answer is so good we should lock this thread and delete all the other answers ever given on any other thread.


And I'll stop pointing to the other threads.

Either way...

Oh, and to answer your specific question: Yes, because there is so much activity on this board but no, not because it's taking up space.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 29, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Because it's been asked... and more importantly ANSWERED many times. If you think your (and others) answer here is better than all the other answered in all the other threads, then by all means: add the following disclaimer to your posts:
> 
> And I'll stop pointing to the other threads.
> 
> ...


Wow, a bit cranky aren't we? If you don't want to answer it, just don't... that's the beauty of the internet.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 29, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> Wow, a bit cranky aren't we? If you don't want to answer it, just don't... that's the beauty of the internet.


See... that's where you're wrong - and twice in one sentence!

I am not cranky. And it's not as simple as "don't participate if you don't like the dialogue". I'll participate wherever I think I can add value.

OK, in light of all this great DC talk of "change and cooperation", I offer you this helpful suggestion: Check out A Much Better Forum than Engineering Boards Will Ever Hope to Be. I think you'd fit in very well over there.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 30, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> See... that's where you're wrong - and twice in one sentence!
> I am not cranky. And it's not as simple as "don't participate if you don't like the dialogue". I'll participate wherever I think I can add value.
> 
> OK, in light of all this great DC talk of "change and cooperation", I offer you this helpful suggestion: Check out A Much Better Forum than Engineering Boards Will Ever Hope to Be. I think you'd fit in very well over there.



Very mature of you for linking this kind of childish crap

http://www.f'tard.com/forums/

Try decaf


----------

